# Winch covers--are they worth it?



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Obviously, your winches are one the most important, and expensive pieces of equipment on your boat. Is it worth it to get covers for them? I can see it both ways:

Pro: they sit outside in the elements, all the time. Shouldn't they be protected?

Con: they're designed to be outside. Freshwater rain on them might not be that bad--rinse away the salt and dirt. Additionally, metal usually does better in the elements when exposed to fresh air. Closing it up under a cover could restrict airflow, and promote corrosion. 

What do you think?


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

soulfinger said:


> Obviously, your winches are one the most important, and expensive pieces of equipment on your boat. Is it worth it to get covers for them? I can see it both ways:
> 
> Pro: they sit outside in the elements, all the time. Shouldn't they be protected?
> 
> ...


I to would like too hear some info on this. I was going to make Winch covers to keep them out of the elements, never considered that they might have problems. You're winch covers would only be on while at anchor, so I guess it depends on how much time you spend on the hook?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Self-tailers have plastic parts that don't like UV.*

There may be increased grease wash-out, but I doubt it is important with good water proof grease. I've never seen that, even with several years of neglect.

So, rain is good, sun is bad? Certainly the material should not be water proof.

All of the points are good ones and I would like to hear more.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

It never occurred to me to cover my winches until today. When I inserted a winch handle and got squirted in the face by the water that had accumulated in the socket during the recent rains.

I have trouble believing that, in 19 years of sailing, this is the first time that every happened to me.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Umm, winch maintenance should be done like reefing your mainsail. When you think it needs to be done it is already too late.
It is not that difficult to clean and re-lube a winch but it takes some time to first figure it out and is best done tied up at a dock or on the hard rather then when it jams in a storm.
I can't weigh in on winch covers as they seem like extra frippery to me, like a chefs hat or a car cover. Waterproof grease and proper maintenance will do the most for extending the life of your winches. 
We have some original 42 year old winches on our boat that need a good cleaning and lubricating. The winches tell you when you need to do the maintenance by the sound they make when pulling a line around them. Listen to your boat and it's parts; they are all talking to you.
My best.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Pro: you don't need to clean the bird **** off the winch before you go sailing.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Pro: They look pretty when color coordinated with the sail cover and the bimini.

The winches on my 1981 Hunter have never been covered, have sat out in the Bahamas sun for the past 10 years, and still work fine.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

In Florida, I had cover on my little 26 Commodore for 7 or more years and never had any problem with them... actually didn't even know they should probably be serviced regularly.

In the Caribbean, on my 36 after 3 years I had one winch that would stick and not lock immediately a couple of times and had a guy show me how to clean it. Only then did I find out I should service them about every year! 

I don't see anyone in the Caribbean with covers, well actually maybe twice as I recall but only one seemed to have a full complement. That may be the reason, they can be so easily lost and just something else you have to store and retrieve between sails. I think if I were someplace where lots of dirt or possibly ice could accumulate I would consider them. Until I see some $$$ value to having them in the Caribbean I'll probably pass.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I think winch covers were born back in the days when winches were made of stuff other that stainless steel (Tufnol, et al) and needed protecting from the sun.

Maybe the non-stainless parts of a self-tailer could be protected but my winches are nearly 20 years old, been in the sun all that time and are still good.

The mission of covering, uncovering, stowing covers, fixing covers, making new covers every 2nd season, doesn't have any appeal for me.


----------



## sailstoo (Aug 4, 2008)

They blow off. There's little more useless tham one winch cover...of course you can just switch that one back and forth on even/odd days and.......oh, I'm so confused!!!


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

For complete metallic winches, covers may not be important, but for winches that have polymer stripper rings, the covers will reduce the UV exposure and subsequent UV aging. For my Barient 27-48's the upper stripper ring is a polymer for now, but I have a plan to make a metallic one. Parts are few and expensive should you find them.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Not just frippery, IMHO, and not really about protection from the rain. It's UV that I'm thinking about when I cover my Lewmars and their plastic parts. UV-weakened stuff works great right up until it snaps, like the handle on my old line clutch and one of my original mainsheet blocks.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Why would you cover your winches, when you could always just build a proper boathouse to keep your boat docked in?

Lifelines, spreader boots, running rigging, glazing in the hatches, the gelcoat on the deck and topsides...All these things need protection just as much if not more than the winches do.

I suspect you'll need a lot more Sunbrella if you're going to leave your boat parked outside of the boathouse!


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

We had them on the last boat and now on our current. IMO they keep the winches cleaner and help keep the sun from baking the grease inside of them. And yes they do look nice with all the other canvas. BTW mine have elastic inside of them so they wont blow off.


----------



## blowboat (Mar 20, 2015)

My self-trailing winches are 14 years old and show discoloration. After doing maintenance, the plastic appears brittle but is fine. I am considering the purchase of covers to reduce maintenance. It seems a small price to keep water out of the winch and limit the weathering of the plastic parts


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I have some older winches on my boat that I think are chromed, and they have considerable pitting. I suspect chrome winches are particularly prone to pitting and would be protected by covers. 

I think a saltwater environment is harder on winch surfaces than a freshwater environment, such as on freshwater lakes. I'm more inclined to cover winches in the former. 

I recently replaced my primaries with some darned expensive stainless steel winches, and I plan to keep them covered in the hope that the covers will keep them nice as long as possible. They might not help, but they're a cheap way to try to protect my investment.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I made a pair of covers. No big deal. I made the cover to protect the wood base the winch sits on.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Winch covers will never blow off if made with a bungee cord on an inside flap that goes around the winch. 

I made a full set but stopped using them a couple of years ago. I don't think that they do anything substantive. I keep our SS winches lubed and polished and they look far better than covered. I WOULD use covers if I had painted aluminum winches.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Mostly for looks and before stainless there was good old bronze and the right size o ring sewn to strips on the inside keeps them on n a real blow never lost mine even in 50 knot winds


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

I kind agree with Gilligan above. How lazy are we. The winches should be serviced at least annually if not more. But then newer winches do have plastic parts that would benefit from the shade, and the heat and water certainly degrade the grease. So I guess if you don't mind looking like a sissy that has more money than time for maintenance, go for it. Sew some beer holders into them.

Consider a nice full tent to cover everything. Probably the same price.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I have covers, never use them. PNW, lots of fresh water rinses, not much sun.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

No plastic on my winches, no covers needed. And the manufacturer states every 2 years for sevice. I like my Andersons.


----------

